# OnStar Phone Minutes Cost?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That's all I use, even get 30 minutes a month with the subscription. I've had 500 minutes saved, given to me over the last few years and never expire until use if you have a current paid plan. Details here: https://www.onstar.com/us/en/why_onstar/plans-pricing/


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I’m like @Eddy Cruze. I get 30 minutes a month as a part of my subscription. I don’t have any other mobile telephony.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for the help!


----------

